# Fraying around peep sight



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

looks rough


----------



## jjw6870 (May 2, 2010)

check for burrs on your peep. it looks like it may be cutting the string


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like time to replace. Not positive but it is pretty frayed. How often do you wax that string? Check the peep for sharp edges.



Hutch


----------



## Blaylock6502 (Mar 1, 2012)

I wax at least once a week and have checked for burs as well ad I can with the peep in. The rest of the string looks brand new I was hoping I wouldn't have to replace it but that's not looking too good


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Blaylock6502 said:


> I wax at least once a week and have checked for burs as well ad I can with the peep in. The rest of the string looks brand new I was hoping I wouldn't have to replace it but that's not looking too good


What string material is it?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

if thats the only area like that and rest of string still looks great it kinda makes me wonder, i see a little above it frayed a tiny bit but it also doesnt look like you have the actual peep tied in??? does it slide around on the string a little bit and maybe thats why the peep area is only area frayed??? not sure why people dont tie the peep, its about the most crucial part that you dont want to move, but i see many that dont and it makes me wonder why they dont


----------



## Blaylock6502 (Mar 1, 2012)

Im not sure what the material is I would have to check with the shop I bought it from. And it's the first time I looked that close (my fault I suppose) but the serving doesn't actually go around the peep


----------



## Blaylock6502 (Mar 1, 2012)

Does this look like it's to the point of being dangerous?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

You can CAREFULLY melt them down and hit with some heavy wax. You can check the peep but I'm going to say it was user error when it was installed. Depending how the string was seperated for the peep makes a huge difference. I could write a book on all the horror stories I've heard with peep installs.


----------



## Blaylock6502 (Mar 1, 2012)

It is a widowmaker string from mt carmel Illinois which I've always had good luck with and make no mistake I love his strings and never thought it was a question of quality I just didn't know if it was something I did as a user or the guy who installed the peep. And of course he is no longer there.


----------



## Blaylock6502 (Mar 1, 2012)

I called jerry jones today of bowdoctor and widowmaker custom strings In mt carmel Illinois and told him what was going on he said just lightly touch the strands with a lighter so I did it, waxed it really good and reserved it. Laugh if you will but It was my first try and I was pretty [email protected]#n proud of myself! Jerry was super nice and helpful and makes an awesome product so if your in the mt carmel Illinois look up bowdoctor or look him up on facebook. And Thanks to all the at guys for the input!


----------

